# July 2017 Member monthly Giveaway



## Jim

Have not done these for awhile, time to get back on track!  

This month up for grabs is a Tater baits Umbrella Rig. I purchased a bunch and want to give some away. This is open to all members and all you need to do is reply with "IN" below. I will pick a winner with Random.org like I always do. This ends July 31, 2017.

Link: https://www.facebook.com/Tater-Baits-Fishing-Lures-and-Umbrella-Rigs-520386571467266/

Umbrella Rigs have always been fascinating to me because they flat out catch fish.


----------



## P16209

In

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The10Man

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN


----------



## Popeye

In


----------



## BigTerp

IN


----------



## ckhenshaw4

IN

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fender66

IN


----------



## Tacklebuster

IN


----------



## crazymanme2

in 

Thanks for the chance Jim =D>


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

IN


----------



## FormerParatrooper

In


----------



## Buckethead

In


----------



## GTS225

In

Roger


----------



## jamesriverguy

IN


----------



## lovedr79

IN


----------



## Drock

[strike]In[/strike] sorry I'm not eligible for this one.


----------



## Fire1386

IN


----------



## Shaugh

In


----------



## New River Rat

IN


----------



## earl60446

IN


----------



## Bearclaw

In


----------



## dirty dave

In

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

Drock said:


> [strike]In[/strike] sorry I'm not eligible for this one.



Yes you were, those were old rules i never removed! :lol:


----------



## Jim

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner (I know, that saying is getting old :LOL2: )

This months winner is P16209.



Congrats! PM me your mailing info! 

Jim


----------



## fender66

WOW..."1"...really? #-o =D> 

Congrats!


----------



## lovedr79

thats a first. congrats!


----------



## crazymanme2

Congrats! =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Congrats P


----------

